# Cebit 2010: Besuchen Sie PCGH auf der Cebit



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Cebit 2010: Besuchen Sie PCGH auf der Cebit gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Cebit 2010: Besuchen Sie PCGH auf der Cebit


----------



## MasT3rH (18. Februar 2010)

Schade, dass die Show nur am Dienstag ist, werde nur Freitag/Samstag da sein... wäre gern mal bei PCGH gewesen


----------



## 30sectomars (18. Februar 2010)

Wäre auch sehr gerne zur Bühnenshow gekommen! Aber leider bin ich am Mittwoch auf der CeBIT und nicht am Dienstag *heul*


----------



## Mischk@ (18. Februar 2010)

Werden mit einem Stoßtrupp auch nur am Samstag da sein, schade....


----------



## pixelflair (18. Februar 2010)

Werde da sein 

und hoffe mal was abgreifen zu können


----------



## Umut (18. Februar 2010)

Schade kann nur Samstag kommen


----------



## kc1992 (18. Februar 2010)

So ein Mist..
Wäre auch gerne gekommen, bin mit meinen Jungs aber auch nur am Samstag da 
Trotzdem viel Spaß!
Gruß


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (18. Februar 2010)

ich kann ebenfalls nur samstags... schade


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (18. Februar 2010)

Schade, schade ... werd auch nur am Samstag da sein 

Seid ihr am Samstag trotzdem da? Also halt nur ohne OC-Show?

Mfg,

Kazoo


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (18. Februar 2010)

Ihr seid doch hoffentlich auch am Samstag da ? 

Wäre schade wenn nich, würde die PCGH Redis gerne mal in Natura sehen


----------



## chefmarkus (18. Februar 2010)

Na so ein Zufall, der Dienstag war bei mir schon für die cebit reserviert! Sehr cool...


----------



## dwolf74 (18. Februar 2010)

Schade ich kann nur am 3.


----------



## theLamer (19. Februar 2010)

Schade, bin auch nur Samstag da ^^


----------



## Daniel_M (19. Februar 2010)

the_real_Kazoo schrieb:


> Schade, schade ... werd auch nur am Samstag da sein
> 
> Seid ihr am Samstag trotzdem da? Also halt nur ohne OC-Show?
> 
> ...




Am Samstag ist leider niemand mehr von der Redaktion auf der Cebit.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. Februar 2010)

Am Dienstag habe ich leider Schule, da kann ich leider nicht auf die Cebit.



> Mainboards von Asus


Ein P6T7 wäre schon geil.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin Dienstag ja eh da, vielleicht sehen mich manche von euch ja :pfeif: .


----------



## Rangerspeed (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich komme am 02.03.10 zur Messe


----------



## Necthor (20. Februar 2010)

Dienstag ist genau mein Datum, viell. kann ich ja was gewinnen, schön wärs.


----------



## Seppel06 (23. Februar 2010)

Werde da sein *freu*

Bin echt gespannt was es schönes auf der Cebit zu sehen gibt. Brauche mal wieder "Inspirationen" Geld anzulegen

Grüße 
Seppel


----------



## pixelflair (23. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Also ich bin Dienstag ja eh da, vielleicht sehen mich manche von euch ja :pfeif: .




auf wen du wohl anspielst


----------



## Ini (23. Februar 2010)

Man gut das wir Dienstag fahren. Aber ob ich/wir um 15.30 noch da sind, steht allerdings in den Sternen.


----------



## Oversoul (23. Februar 2010)

Ich werde auch kommen ^^

Gut wenn man alles von seinen Ausbilder bezahlt bekommt


----------



## Rangerspeed (24. Februar 2010)

Also, ich werde dabei sein !!! Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und kann die 5870 abstauben


----------



## Kreisverkehr (24. Februar 2010)

Mhm, genau der Termin, wo ich am wenigsten kann und schon verplant war. Mhm... Schade.


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Februar 2010)

Zur Cebit werde ich nicht fahren, ist mir zuweit weg und so viel erwarte ich mir da auch nicht. Die Preise die man gewinnen kann finde ich klasse. Eine HD5870 wäre was feines.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Februar 2010)

Hoffe das ich es auch schaffe am Dienstag da zu sein, ansonsten einen Tag später , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. Februar 2010)

Tja, ich bleib dieses Jahr nach 6 Jahren Besuch der Messe zu Hause, gibt sowieso nix neues, da kann ich mir die teure Zugfahrt + Hotel auch sparen, Onlineberichterstattung über eh schon bekanntes reicht. 

(Es sei denn nVidia haut seine neuen GeForce auf der CeBit raus, dann wird eventuell der erstbeste Flug nach Hannover gebucht ^^)


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

Ich kann nur Samstag kommen *heul*


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. Februar 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht zur Cebit mein Elternteil will mich nicht begleiten!


----------



## Malk (1. März 2010)

werde leider auch den dienstag verpassen und erst am mittwoch da sein, schade schade


----------



## Wannseesprinter (1. März 2010)

Moin,

schade, schade, dass ich morgen "schon" die große Party startet. Wimmelt's am Mittwoch auch noch so vor Redakteuren oder hält man sich gedeckt? 

Hoffentlich sind die Lichtverhältnisse halbwegs ansprechend. Ich werde mit dem "On-Board"-Blitz meiner EOS400D nichts anrichten können.

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2010)

Iirc wollte man Mittwochs schon auf dem Heimweg sein. (ich selbst schaff es aber eh erst Donnerstags)


----------



## Phenom BE (1. März 2010)

Kann man am Samstag immer noch was gewinnen? Seit ihr da noch da? ISt da etwas spezielles geplant.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. März 2010)

Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass PCGH nur am Dienstag da ist.
Hier noch ein Link für dich.


----------



## Phenom BE (2. März 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass PCGH nur am Dienstag da ist.
> Hier noch ein Link für dich.


Das ist ja low. Und damit mein ich nicht nur, dass PCGH nur am dienstag da ist, sondern auch dass du auf die Filman seite verlinkt hasst. Ich wollte was über die Cebit erfahren und nicht über brillen.


----------



## pixelflair (2. März 2010)

Für alle die die Show verpasst haben..

Es gibt sowohl nen Video (angefertigt von der Redaktion)

als auch Bilder (angefertigt von mir)

diese werden wohl in den nächsten Tagen online kommen


----------



## Seppel06 (2. März 2010)

Wieder zurück von der CEBIT.

Nochmals vielen Dank an PCGH für die tolle Show (auch trotz kleinerer technischer Probs) und für die super Preise.

Ich durfte mich über:
1. Schlüsselband (wer nicht  )
2. Scythe Kama Flow 2
3. Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B - PCGH Edition 
freuen.

Super Sache


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. März 2010)

Seppel06 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich durfte mich über:
> 1. Schlüsselband (wer nicht  )
> [...] freuen




Ich^^
Entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Aussage war ich dennoch am 2.03. da, war ne ganz nette Show. Und was wär der Auftritt ohne technische Probleme sowie beim Fernseher als auch bei Anno *g*

Ich hab mir nur irgendwie die Fragen kniffliger vorgestellt, aber schön, wenn so viel verschenkt


----------



## Seppel06 (4. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nur irgendwie die Fragen kniffliger vorgestellt, aber schön, wenn so viel verschenkt



Also die Fragen waren doch knifflig genug, oder etwa nicht. Oder woher sollte man denn wissen das ein 120er Lüfter sich dreht? Das 2GB RAM Modul genau 2GB Platz bietet


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir nur irgendwie die Fragen kniffliger vorgestellt, aber schön, wenn so viel verschenkt.


Es sollen ja viele gewinnen können. Ursprünglich sollte die HD5870 an den/die gehen, der/die weiß, viele Wandler für die Cypress-CPU zuständig und von welchem Hersteller sie sind - da muss man dann schon Freak sein.

*EDIT*
Noch etwas im eigenen Interesse: Rechts außen an der Bühne, dort wo der arme Kerl das ROG-Teil auf den Schädel bekommen hat, stand eine junge Frau/Mädchen, die mich statt einem Mauspad gewinnen wollte  Kam leider weder dazu, ihr ein Autogramm aufs Pad zu geben noch war sie nach der Show auffindbar. Solltest du das hier lesen (oder jemand wissen, wer sie war) - schreib mir bitte eine PN *Aufruf starten*

Im Übrigen ist's cool, Leute aus dem Forum mal in echt zu sehen - der gute _ProgsID_ etwa ist Stammgast bei Cebit und GC


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist's cool, Leute aus dem Forum mal in echt zu sehen - der gute _ProgsID_ etwa ist Stammgast bei Cebit und GC


 
Das heißt, dass alle hier echte Menschen sind und keine Bots? 

PS: Verdammt, wenn du immer so triffst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Bei manchen ist es zugeben schwierig, sich den Mensch dahinter vorzustellen.


----------



## FrankTheGhost (4. März 2010)

@ PCGH

Einen schönen Stand habt ihr da!

Man kann kaum erkennen von wem ihr gesponsort wurdet 

MfG Frank

PS: Wenn ihr nach der Messe die ein oder andere GTX470/GTX480 übrig habt, dann wisst ihr wo ich wohne


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Wir waren "nur" Besucher auf der Asus-Bühne


----------



## FrankTheGhost (4. März 2010)

Bei diesen engen Kontakten lässt sich so ein gutes Stück doch bestimmt organisieren?!?
Ich wäre sogar bereit sie zu bezahlen!
I want Fermi!
Vor zwei Wochen habe ich meine GTX280 verkauft und seitdem plagt sich mein i7 920@4Ghz mit einer G210 rum.
Bei den gerade aktuell erschienen Top-Games(BF BC2, Anno 1404 Venedig, Assasins's Creed 2) ist es schon fast eine Schande....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

Was ich wo organisiere, ist meine Sache  Was gibst du mir für (m)einen Fermi? Bei 700€ überlege ich es mir *jokingly*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es sollen ja viele gewinnen können. Ursprünglich sollte die HD5870 an den/die gehen, der/die weiß, viele Wandler für die Cypress-CPU zuständig und von welchem Hersteller sie sind - da muss man dann schon Freak sein.



War doch Referenzdesign mit nem Druckfehler (is mir beim ersten Mal aufgfallen, komisch, dass Asus sowas passiert) auf der Packung? Mit Hersteller meinst du TSMC?

Joa, da hast scho recht, gab ja wirklich sehr viel und teils sehr schöne Sachen. Werd dann später mal schauen, ob der Lüfter taugt 

Tja, eigentlich wollt ich die Nachfolgeveranstaltung auch noch mitbekommen, aber die Füße wolltens ins Auto...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. März 2010)

Die Wandler sind von Volterra, fünf an der Zahl.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. März 2010)

Ach, der Hersteller der Wandler, ned des Cypress. Joa, klar. 
Seit wann sind es eigentlich 5? (Die Spannungsversorgung der GPU übernehmen vier Volterra VT1157SF, Platz wäre für fünf)

Aber ich will mich ja auf keinen Fall beschweren, hat Spaß gemacht dabei gewesen zu sein. Irgendwie schaut das Bild vom Daniel _etwas_ anders aus, als selbiger in Echt...

e:/ Wobei sich Murphy und der Vorführeffekt gut abgewechselt haben, ja war schon schön.


----------



## pixelflair (5. März 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es sollen ja viele gewinnen können. Ursprünglich sollte die HD5870 an den/die gehen, der/die weiß, viele Wandler für die Cypress-CPU zuständig und von welchem Hersteller sie sind - da muss man dann schon Freak sein.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Noch etwas im eigenen Interesse: Rechts außen an der Bühne, dort wo der arme Kerl das ROG-Teil auf den Schädel bekommen hat, stand eine junge Frau/Mädchen, die mich statt einem Mauspad gewinnen wollte  Kam leider weder dazu, ihr ein Autogramm aufs Pad zu geben noch war sie nach der Show auffindbar. Solltest du das hier lesen (oder jemand wissen, wer sie war) - schreib mir bitte eine PN *Aufruf starten*
> ...




immer wieder gern  ich hoffe ich schaffs zeitlich auf die GC und kann dann wieder shooten für euch xD


----------



## Phenom BE (5. März 2010)

Ist eigentlich schon was für nächstes Jahr geplant? Seit ihr dann wieder nur einen Tag auf der Cebit. Ich fänd es besser wenn ihr nur am samstag da wäred, weil da die besser kommen können die etwas weiter von Hamburg weg sind.


----------



## Wincenty (5. März 2010)

Dumme Frage: wo und wann findet die Cebit statt? (habs nicht so mit Namen von orten und deren Standorten (z.B. dachte ich Dresden wäre ein Katzensprung von Luxemburg entfernt XD)


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (5. März 2010)

Die Cebit ist in Hannover. Jedes Jahr in der 1. Märzwoche, dieses Jahr 2.3. - 6.3.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass alle hier echte Menschen sind und keine Bots?



Man weiß es nicht. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie viele verschiedene Posts einige Accounts aus wie wenig Inhalt machen können, dann geht das definitiv über die Fähigkeiten eines normalen Bots hinaus. (die werden nämlich sofort gelöscht. Aber ein z.B. Herbboy ist jetzt schon seit min. 1 Jahrzehnt ctec-Inventar, ohne das er störend auffällt und die Postingzahl eines quantenslipstream, stefan_payne &folgende kann ja wohl nur mit "Bot" oder den klassischen "1000 Affen mit Schreibmaschiene" erklärt werden.)




Phenom BE schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schon was für nächstes Jahr geplant? Seit ihr dann wieder nur einen Tag auf der Cebit. Ich fänd es besser wenn ihr nur am samstag da wäred, weil da die besser kommen können die etwas weiter von Hamburg weg sind.



Gamer-Leitmesse ist vorerst die Games-Com, auf der es wohl auch dieses Jahr wieder einen Stand von Ctec (und dann wohl auch PCGH-Ecke) geben wird. Die Cebit dagegen wird für Endkungen immer uninteressanter, die Standmieten sind im Gegenzug gigantisch. Ich denke nicht, dass PCGH sich da so schnell was eigenes leisten kann. Somit kommen wohl nur Gastauftritte an Herstellerständen in Frage - und die macht man eher dann, wenn Zeit ist und bevorzugt an Tagen, an denen man eh da ist. Das heißt im Umkerschluss: An nur einem Tag und das wird ein Tag sein, an dem zumindest die Chance besteht, ein bißchen arbeiten zu können.
Samstag können das auf der Cebit höchstens Tokyoer-U-Bahn-Assistenten, aber keine Hardwareredakteure, die schnell von Stand zu Stand zu flitzen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Cebit dagegen wird für Endkungen immer uninteressanter, die Standmieten sind im Gegenzug gigantisch.



War doch letztens - ja, seltener Zufall - im Radio, dass die Cebit ihr Konzept komplett ändern will und gegen den Willen mancher Aussteller einen eigenen Endkundenbereich schaffen will?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

Hab ich nichts von gehört, aber selbst wenn: Im vergangenen Jahrzehnt hat die Leitung imho nicht gerade ihre Kompetenz im Umgang mit Publikum unter Beweis gestellt. Also abwarten, was passiert. Dieses Jahr haben sie jedenfalls die Zahl der für die breite Masse interessanten Tage halbiert und diverse für Endkungen interessante Firmen haben sich im Resellerbereich versteckt.


----------



## DOTL (7. März 2010)

Die CeBit ist und war bisher immer eine Messe mit B2B-Fokus. Dementsprechend waren die reinen Endkundenthemen eher Randthemen. Sicherlich haben sich etliche Endkunden auf die Messe verirrt, doch der Fokus lag - wie gesagt - in reinen Geschäftsbereichen. Maßgeblich dient die Messe auch zur Anbahnung neuer Geschäftsbeziehungen.

Zudem gab es in der Vergh. immer bestimmte Partnerländer (2010: Spanien, 2009: Kalifornien) sowie Schwerpunktthemen (z.B. Green-IT). Beides zusammen macht die Messe für Konsumenten nicht unbedingt interessanter.

Nun gab die Messe bekannt, sich mehr auf Endverbraucher zu fokussieren. Quasi frei nach dem Vorbild der CES oder IFA. Ob das aber wirklich was bringt und auch im Sinne der Hersteller ist, wird sich dann zeigen müssen.


----------

